# Devil Face CRS



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I saw this face on my shrimps back!










Now I see more and like the design. Do you have similar markings?


----------



## aelysa (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL! I like it


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Absolutely *Brilliant* 

I wonder how much a shrimp would sell on ebay if Jesus or the Virgin Mary appeared!


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

If was Jesus or the Virgin Mary face, they would be lined up at his house!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I dont see one that resembles Jesus or Virgin Mary but I do see one that looks like Michael Jackson. Oh well...thanks for the kind words and motivation.


----------



## chris127 (Jun 28, 2008)

Cull him NOW :O


----------



## Shrimp (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice Crystal Red


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks.

Here is the shrimp in a video!

Dont knock me its my first video.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice music with the video.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If that is not a common pattern, you might be able to sell him for millions in Japan!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback on the video.

I will hand deliver this shrimp for free to someone in Japan. Simply pay for me and my wife's travel expenses and show us around town.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

bbehring said:


> If was Jesus or the Virgin Mary face, they would be lined up at his house!


dont forget to charge an admission fee. lol then sell it on ebay. or maybe you can breed 10 more like it  lol jk


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I have more shrimp like this now. I would like to start a new tank for them. Just wonder who else is seeing something like this. Ive seen the marrow or eyes in this case but not the mouth per say.


----------

